# Opinons On Numero Uno..???



## southsidestud (10 December 2010)

Just wondered if anyone has any opinons on this stallion? And the quality of the semen,and price.I was looking for next year for a mare of mine by Voltaire,and thought it could be a good cross? Has anyone breed anything by this stallion? intresting to know what crosses you used?  One cross that i like is the stallion "Tyson" hes out of N U,  out of a Voltaire mare,This cross certainly worked ? Opinons please thanks


----------



## Eothain (11 December 2010)

I haven't had any by him but what is there to say other than them there horsies jump!!!


----------



## TheMule (11 December 2010)

I rode a very talented sjer by himas a 6yr old and she was exceptionally careful and scopey but sharp as nails and very sensitive. I really liked her but she required great tact and patience


----------



## mbequest (11 December 2010)

I have had a few of them over the past couple years and found the following was the general rule;

They are usually very quality, with super attractive heads,
Trot is a little poor, but all have had a very naturally balanced collectable canter from the start
They jump a little with their own technique, think Tyson, but have been normally super careful and shown good scope.
Nice temperaments in the stable, and proved trainable.
Been spooky  to silly things but remained rideable, they just give the spooky fillers a couple extra feet. 
Took a little while to get going and confident in the ring but I was then able to push on through the grades quite quickly.

He is one of the stallions that I now look for in a pedigree as I havent had a bad one yet.


----------



## southsidestud (11 December 2010)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Amaretto (10 November 2011)

I have one (Numero Uno x Purioso x Uniform).  He's now 6 and I've had him from a 3y/o.

I would say the above descriptions are accurate.  With training and gaining strength, his trot has developed much cadence and is now quite flashy.


----------



## christine48 (10 November 2011)

seems to throw talented stock. There are also some useful stallions around by him. One is called Tygo


----------



## mil1212 (12 November 2011)

I have a 5 year old by tygo, out of a voltaire mare. As per above description, his canter has always been effortless and balanced. Interesting character though!


----------



## strictlyhorsey (12 November 2011)

I was thinking of using Tygo last year and so visited him at his stud in Netherlands.  Very impressed with his temperament, very easy going.  Also saw some of his young stock and the ones I saw all were fabulous movers.  The Van Dalen's at the stud are very nice people.  There was also a really eye catching mare at the Burghley Young Event Horse Finals, Bulana, I think, by Tygo.  I understand that she is a bit sharp but other young stock by him that I have seen were not.  All seem very talented though.


----------



## Anastasia (12 November 2011)

His offspring can jump for sure, very good results across the board in Holland.  However, I would suggest you contact Hans Horn as his semen is known for not being the best at travelling, and I "believe" that a tight timescale is needed from collection to insemination for any chance of a successful pregnancy.


----------



## southsidestud (13 November 2011)

God this is a old post recylcled ! ...


----------



## Amaretto (5 December 2011)

southsidestud said:



			God this is a old post recylcled ! ...
		
Click to expand...

Hi, sorry, my fault!  Did a search for Numero Uno as he is my horse's sire and commented on your post without looking at the date.  Did you use him in the end?


----------



## woodtiger (16 December 2011)

We had a super Numero Uno out of a Voltaire mare this year, he was very little with an exquisite head, and is pretty much as described above:  super, big canter, huge jump, spooky but a bit of a charmer with it.  It's a popular cross, there was a NU x Voltaire at the Brightwell Sales this summer too.


----------



## kirstykate (16 December 2011)

Good stallion but he does leave them sharp.


----------



## southsidestud (16 December 2011)

No in the end used No Limit, liked this cross too.


----------

